# Help me identify this antique plow



## Bobbymolnar (Aug 22, 2015)

I found this plow in the fence row at our farm when I was little and have just now decided that I wanted to pull it out and maybe restore it. I'm not sure what brand or anything and all I have is pictures right now. It be great if you guys could help me figure out what it is Thanks in advance!


----------

